# Medical for visa



## husage (May 19, 2012)

Just a quick question. When you have your medical for your visa how long does it take for the results to come through and your residency visa to be granted?

Thanks in advance


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

husage said:


> Just a quick question. When you have your medical for your visa how long does it take for the results to come through and your residency visa to be granted?
> 
> Thanks in advance


The results will depend which medical package you have. If you stump up for the VIP one (recommend to do this) then you'll get your results will be in after a few hours. Take a look at the medical page on the MoH website for details. Once that is done you'll have your visa as quickly as your PRO can be bothered to go get the visa put in the passport.


----------



## husage (May 19, 2012)

Thankyou for your reply. I've had a look on moh website but can't see any info. It's my employer who will be paying for it so not sure which one they will be going for


----------



## peter.abing (Aug 8, 2012)

If you can choose where, go to Al Safa Medical Clinic. 750 dhs. Result in the same day or the next day.

Not accepted in Al Safa:
Someone who is in food industry (required to be in Al Satwa for vaccination).
Maids (I don't know why)


----------

